# 6 weeks old hedgy - problem



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi
We got our newest hedgehog. Because of quite a long distance from the breeder and the fact, that our friends where driving by and could have taken her (it's a female) we took her, despite the breeder told us, that she still eat milk from her mother and doesn't eat so much dry food.
She is very small (72g), I was sure, that she will stary eating dry cat food or at least wet cat food, but by now she doesn't even touch anything. 
Should I buy her some goat milk and feed her? I think, that she's to old for that, but I'm not actually sure what to do and I'm starting to think, that we might have made a mistake taking her from mother so soon.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Im sorry about that but if she isnt eating anything than I'd talk to the breeder ASAP (as soon as possible) and yeah maybe get some KMR (Kitten milk replacer) or goats milk just in case. By the pic (If thats her) she looks pretty Young yet. Now im not gonna chew u out but I'd listen to the breeder next time and dont take her until she is fully weaned. It all depends on the hedgie and its growth sperts. She might just be adjusting but if she hasnt eaten anything in 2 days this is what u should do:

1. Try to offer some wet food, if its the Pate' type put a little water on it or milk on it. Another thing is bread soaked in Kitten Milk replacer or goats milk. They often like to lick and nibble on this and it will hopefully get the hedgie girl to start eating and weaning onto some more crucial foods. She might also only be eating bugs at this stage because (I breed hedgehogs) my hedgie babies all start eating bugs first then go to kitten chow.
2. Make sure she stays warm, because she might be going through not being with other hedgehogs to keep her warm and that can sometimes cause failure to thrive. However like I said before it all depends on the hedgie. None are the same. Try to keep her warm by raising the temp in the room but dont go above 85 F. Or you could try a reptile lamp. Heating pads work good but I find that the hedgies always leave the nestbox when the heating pad is on. And this only is succesful with sick or unable to move hedgies, if she is unable to move get her to a vet ASAP. 
3. When it comes to hand feeding a hedgie you have to do it Immaculatly otherwise the baby might die. Now she is 6 weeks old so I would guess she knows how to swallow and take in water and food. She's going to make up her own mind on what she wants to eat so dont shove anything down her throat (This could cause Pneumonia and death). Hold her in a all four legs to the ground possition on her belly and (I know this is difficult) but feed her that way. If u tip her back and feed her it is more difficult to swallow and not get it in the lungs. You NEED to make sure she doesnt start wheezing and make sure to take your time with her so that she doesnt get forced to swallow something she wasnt ready for. Another thing is most milk suppliments come out way too thick compaired to a hedgie mamma's milk so you may want to add a little bit more water, not to much but go by texture. Also be sure to warm the milk to body temp. 
4. If she isnt eating or drinking and she is still young take her to a vet. She may need some serious re-hydration. They could give her some Saline to keep her kidneys functioning. They could also give u some good advice on what to do.


----------



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for answering, 
Maybe you overreacted a little bit... 
It's not her on the picture, that's one of babies we used to have (her name is Arwen), our new girl is much older and bigger, we are breeders as well and Shadow (our new little girl)it our fifth hedgehog
All of her sisters were a little bigger and started eating dry food about a week ago, the breeder from whom we bouht her told me, that Shadow tries dry food as well.
I also haven't written that she doesn't eat for 2 days, she actually hadn't been eating for 9 hours, and I gave her wet food (rabbit meat in jello for cats) in the morning before I left for work, so I'm not sure if she wont like it.
I'll probably try mealworms and boiled egg before it will get to milk. I used to keep my hedgehogs in 23 degrees, but I raised the temperature in her terrarium to 26 degrees, as the breeder told me that she kept the temperature so high.
She drink water very eagerly, actually she was very thirsty yeasterday. I'm only afraid, that she will start to ingest sawdust (one of our babies used to do it), but we'll keep on watching her...
I hope she will eat normally, but i only wanted to know if getting some goats milk "in case" is a good idea and if 6 weeks old girl should still get milk?
We have already had 13 babies and all of them were fully self-reliant when they finished 6 weeks, but they were heavier as well. I'm adding a photos of Shadow (taken 4 days ago), she is lovely


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

I was reffering to the 2 days as a Maximum time for her not to be eating. 
Sorry about the over reaction, I just thought it was a little early for her to be away if she wasnt weaned. But as a breeder yourself you probably already know that.
She is very beautiful. She has a great color and she looks fine


----------



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you
Yesterday we had a hard time and we were afraid that she wont start eating, but at last...!
At first she enjoyed goats milk (but it had to be warm, she wouldnt even touch cold milk) and than after third trial Shadow tasted a mealworm and she loved it
Today I'm completly calm and I know she will be ok. But now I know as well that even 6 weeks old hedgehog might be to young to take away from mother and that I'll have to trust other breeders next time if they would say so.
However I also hope, that finally it will be good for Shadow, as her weight of 72 grams after 6 weeks is much too little and it shows that she didn't get enough food by now. With us it will change, as I'm gonna feed her few times a day.


----------

